# Help! Any advice on claiming Italian nationality thru grandfather



## SaxMckenzie (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello friends, I want to get an Italian passport after brexit but so confused as to when I'm able to book an appointment at the consulate on London. I was told that the online booking system makes appointments available at 7pm UK time on a Monday and Wednesday but every time I try it just says there are no appointments. I've been trying for weeks and weeks. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong. Any information about this would be so appreciated. Thank you and I hope you are all keeping safe


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you looking to get an Italian passport (i.e. that you are an Italian citizen and need to renew your passport) or a visa for Italy (i.e. you're a British citizen wanting to visit or move to Italy)?


----------



## SaxMckenzie (Jul 26, 2021)

Hey, thanks for replying. I'm a British citizen with Italian grandfather. Looking to move to Italy once I get citizenship sorted. Thanks again,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm going to change the title on this thread to try and attract some attention from the folks here who know how this kind of thing works.


----------



## SaxMckenzie (Jul 26, 2021)

Thank you so much


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

To use the consulate passport office you need to be registered with the consulate. Unless you're looking for an emergency document because you lost yours while away from home.

That means the first question are you registered with the consulate? From sounds of it no.

That means you need to first get recognized . That's a different office and potentially a lot more paperwork.


----------

